# Searching for Velocity Curve Script



## moonstruck180 (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone know a nice little script for velocity that has a table where you can draw the velocity curve and knob where you can also control the curve to make it round and smooth. Basically like the stock script velocity script without the fluff, leaving the table and curve knob.
I would greatly appreciate a free or for pay script, or would be willing to pay someone to make it! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## moonstruck180 (Jan 5, 2012)

For anyone who is willing to make this custom script for me. Please email with your terms at [email protected]

Thanks again.


----------



## mk282 (Jan 6, 2012)

You could just edit the factory script, hiding the controls you don't need, if that's what the doctor prescribed


----------



## moonstruck180 (Jan 6, 2012)

mk282 @ Fri Jan 06 said:


> You could just edit the factory script, hiding the controls you don't need, if that's what the doctor prescribed



mk282, that is an excellent point! I never thought of that. I do want to eventually have the code reduced to want I really need and cut the fat but I can do that temporarily. Great idea thanks a lot! :D


----------



## moonstruck180 (Jan 6, 2012)

Would anyone happen to know why the table will shrink really small and not follow the code for its size when changing the the _move control_ to a _move control px_?

I must say it is strange....

Thanks!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 7, 2012)

move_control is set in grid x & y values, however move_control_px is in pixel values. An example:

move_control ($Object,6,6) = move_control_px ($Object,526,547) 

Therefore if you use grid values instead of pixel values your table will be very small indeed.

Hope it helps,

Justin


----------



## paoling (Jan 7, 2012)

And is this allowed for a developer? :-/


----------



## mk282 (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't see why not. There are libraries out there which use some factory scripts (in their either modified or unmodified form). NI doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## moonstruck180 (Jan 8, 2012)

I see. And is there any way to set the Ui table size to use Pixels instead of a 4x4 grid value? I need to move it around with a little more precision than using grid values. Personally I would think even though the table size is in a grid value I don't see why positioning that table using pixels should actually have an effect on it's size...


----------



## mk282 (Jan 8, 2012)

```
set_control_par(get_ui_id(%table),$CONTROL_PAR_WIDTH,<number of pixels>)
set_control_par(get_ui_id(%table),$CONTROL_PAR_HEIGHT,<number of pixels>)
move_control_px(%table,<x pixels>,<y pixels>)
```


When you use move command in pixels, then the grid values are automatically disregarded, and you have to set width and height in pixels as well.


----------



## moonstruck180 (Jan 8, 2012)

mk282 @ Sun Jan 08 said:


> ```
> set_control_par(get_ui_id(%table),$CONTROL_PAR_WIDTH,<number of pixels>)
> set_control_par(get_ui_id(%table),$CONTROL_PAR_HEIGHT,<number of pixels>)
> move_control_px(%table,<x pixels>,<y pixels>)
> ...



Oh I see, so you can't just add _px to the table, have to physically code the change to px. 

Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## david robinson (Jan 8, 2012)

nearfields?
get real, guys.
i'd like to continue mixing into my old age, and without the tinnitus NF's bring.
i mix thru large Tannoys @ 4 meters, and that's near enough 4 moi.(and NO loss in translation to ANYTHING, EVER).
get more money and get real.
NF's are toys.
j.


----------



## Tod (Jan 9, 2012)

david robinson @ Sun Jan 08 said:


> nearfields?
> get real, guys.
> i'd like to continue mixing into my old age, and without the tinnitus NF's bring.
> i mix thru large Tannoys @ 4 meters, and that's near enough 4 moi.(and NO loss in translation to ANYTHING, EVER).
> ...



Huh.......? :?: :roll: o/~ o=< 0oD :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Tod,

Didn't you know that all velocity curve scripts only work if you listen to them on near-field monitors :lol:

Seriously, I wondered about this post myself. Me thinks he must have meant to post it somewhere else, don't you think :? 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Tod (Jan 10, 2012)

Big Bob @ Mon Jan 09 said:


> Hey Tod,
> 
> Didn't you know that all velocity curve scripts only work if you listen to them on near-field monitors :lol:
> 
> ...



Hi my friend, yeah heh heh, I must have spent 3 or 4 minutes trying to find the connection.


----------

